# Four stone to lose and then a mega treat!



## AJLang (Jun 3, 2011)

I hope you don't mind me recording on here my journey as I try to lose four stone.  Last Friday, I jokingly said to my partner if I lose four stone will you give me ?x to buy new clothes........nearly fell off the settee when he said yes. This was when I weighed 13stone 12 pound.  I have already lost 5 pounds in the last week.  It's not going to be easy because of the gastroparesis because I can have unpredictable BGs (including a recent hypo that unbelievably lasted nearly two hours because the lucozade worked so slowly).  I also have quite a lot of days when my energy levels are very low and I get shaky but I want to do my best to minimise these. The gastroparesis also means that my diet should be low fibre so I cant really snack on fruit and vegetables without risking problems.....but I am determined to try to lose this weight and will be doing my best to follow the weigh watchers pro points online.  Please support me on my good and bad days..I do have a tendency to eat the wrong foods when I'm stressed or want to celebrate or bored or.... and I am partial to glasses of wine in the evening...........


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 3, 2011)

I am with you all the way AJ - entering my daily post is keeping me motivated - so I am sure we can help you too.

I would be online shopping now to motivate yourself - btw did you get it in writing from your husband?!!!


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's to the new clothes that you'll be wearing in the not too distant future!

Good luck,

Andy


----------



## AJLang (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks very much Lucy.  OH not husband he refuses to marry me. Havent got it in writing but he knows that his life wouldn't be worth living if he didn't pay up!!  He has offered to give me half the money when i lose two stone but i think that double the money at four stone would be better because i should then easily be a size 14/12 and so have a wider choice of clothes.He's ever so good because I'm always tempted to give myself larger portion sizes at dinner so he is weighing out the portions for me


----------



## AJLang (Jun 3, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> Here's to the new clothes that you'll be wearing in the not too distant future!
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> Andy



Thanks Andy


----------



## MargB (Jun 3, 2011)

AJLang said:


> Thanks very much Lucy.  OH not husband he refuses to marry me. Havent got it in writing but he knows that his life wouldn't be worth living if he didn't pay up!!  He has offered to give me half the money when i lose two stone but i think that double the money at four stone would be better because i should then easily be a size 14/12 and so have a wider choice of clothes.He's ever so good because I'm always tempted to give myself larger portion sizes at dinner so he is weighing out the portions for me




You will be about a size 12 - I am and now the size 14 clothes I bought when I had lost 2 stone need replacing!!!  I developed a strategy of only buying from the bargain rail but now feel confident to start buying good size 12s.

Take your time and don't be downhearted with the occasional gain - just tell yourself you enjoyed whatever the treat was!!!

Look forward to the compliments!


----------



## Steff (Jun 3, 2011)

Post away hunn, good luck x


----------



## AJLang (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks Steff.  Marg you are so motivational....since reading your message I've been daydreaming about size 12 clothes and planning my wardrobe for when I reach that size


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jun 3, 2011)

AJLang said:


> I hope you don't mind me recording on here my journey as I try to lose four stone.  Last Friday, I jokingly said to my partner if I lose four stone will you give me ?x to buy new clothes........nearly fell off the settee when he said yes. This was when I weighed 13stone 12 pound.  I have already lost 5 pounds in the last week.  It's not going to be easy because of the gastroparesis because I can have unpredictable BGs (including a recent hypo that unbelievably lasted nearly two hours because the lucozade worked so slowly).  I also have quite a lot of days when my energy levels are very low and I get shaky but I want to do my best to minimise these. The gastroparesis also means that my diet should be low fibre so I cant really snack on fruit and vegetables without risking problems.....but I am determined to try to lose this weight and will be doing my best to follow the weigh watchers pro points online.  Please support me on my good and bad days..I do have a tendency to eat the wrong foods when I'm stressed or want to celebrate or bored or.... and I am partial to glasses of wine in the evening...........



I'm rooting for you AJ, Go AJ Go, I know you can do it, and you have my full support   Well done   Sheena x


----------



## AJLang (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you Sheena x


----------



## AJLang (Jun 4, 2011)

Kept prefectly to my WW points yesterday (29 points plus 7 "treat" points = daily allowance of 36 points).  This included two very nice glasses of bubbly.  Went to bed very hungry but didn't mind that because it made me feel virtuous.  Jumped on the scales this morning feeling very optimistic - four pounds heavier than the day before Guess it must just be difference in water levels  Really hungry this morning but determined to have another good day............still day dreaming about those size 12 clothes


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 4, 2011)

AJLang said:


> Kept prefectly to my WW points yesterday (29 points plus 7 "treat" points = daily allowance of 36 points).  This included two very nice glasses of bubbly.  Went to bed very hungry but didn't mind that because it made me feel virtuous.  Jumped on the scales this morning feeling very optimistic - four pounds heavier than the day before Guess it must just be difference in water levels  Really hungry this morning but determined to have another good day............still day dreaming about those size 12 clothes



It will be something like that. I keep reading that 1lb fat equates to 3,500 calories. So, unless you've been sleep bingeing to the tune of 14,000 calories in one night ..... 

Keep doing what you are doing and you will probably have a big reduction one day (but treat that with just as much scepticism!)

Andy


----------



## cazscot (Jun 4, 2011)

Good luck AJ, you will find lots of help and support on here .  Yes there will be good days and bad days but stick with it, it will be worth it in long long run


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 4, 2011)

Keep going AJ - try not to get on the scales too much - I have just learnt to stop weighing every day and it seems to be working - I feel happier knowing I am eating healthy and exercising and at the end of the day what more can you do? 

Its more important how you feel and look that what a pair of scales tell you.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 4, 2011)

Keep up the hardwork those size 12's are waiting for you


----------



## AJLang (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your words of encouragement.....they're really going to help me with this because if I feel tempted to stray I will look at your messages.  I'm classing Friday May 27th as day one of this journey because that was the first day that I started trying to lose weight again.  Yesterday was day 9 and despite it being a challenging day for me I finished it with WW points to spare.  Hooray


----------



## AJLang (Jun 6, 2011)

Have to confess to drinking four glasses of wine yesterday BUT still managed to keep within my WW points as I had some spare "treat" points to use


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 7, 2011)

A treat is always a good idea AJ - keeps you motivated - as long as they don't become too regular. I think you are doing really well - keep it up.


----------



## AJLang (Jun 8, 2011)

thanks Lucy.  I'm finding WW challenging at the moment.  Have used nearly all of my points including my treat points and the few exercise points that I've earnt.........but at least, so far, I've managed to keep to the points and resisted temptation of eating more.  Official weigh in is on Friday.  Will be extremely pleased if I weigh 13stone 8lbs or less because I'm stuck at home at the moment whilst on leave from work and the weight so far doesn't seem to be moving....but I haven't weighed myself since Monday


----------



## AJLang (Jun 8, 2011)

Aaagh having a wobble because it is three hours until dinner and I am absolutely starving.......and I haven't got any low fat low fibre treats.  Will need lots of willpower


----------



## Northerner (Jun 8, 2011)

AJLang said:


> Aaagh having a wobble because it is three hours until dinner and I am absolutely starving.......and I haven't got any low fat low fibre treats.  Will need lots of willpower



Stay strong!


----------



## AJLang (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you Alan!!! Trying to keep focused on being able to announce on Friday morning that I've kept to WW points for the week so trying not to give in now . Will take Susie out for a ten minute extra walk to earn another WW point


----------



## AJLang (Jun 8, 2011)

I Did it!!!!!!! I survived the day whilst keeping to my WW points, hooray.......only another 318 days to go (based on losing one pound per week)


----------



## Steff (Jun 8, 2011)

AJLang said:


> I Did it!!!!!!! I survived the day whilst keeping to my WW points, hooray.......only another 318 days to go (based on losing one pound per week)



Amanda well done great news xxx

side note-love the avatar


----------



## AJLang (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks Steff I love this photo of Susie


----------



## Steff (Jun 8, 2011)

AJLang said:


> Thanks Steff I love this photo of Susie



You have inspired me to put my scruffy mutt on lol xx


----------



## AJLang (Jun 8, 2011)

Your doggy is gorgeous!!  how old??  What's doggys name??Xx


----------



## Steff (Jun 8, 2011)

AJLang said:


> Your doggy is gorgeous!!  how old??  What's doggys name??Xx



Woody he was 1 in May x birthday pressie for son, little so and so but we all love him to bits


----------



## AJLang (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh bless he's just a puppy, I bet he has lots of fun and gets up to mischief xx


----------



## Steff (Jun 8, 2011)

AJLang said:


> Oh bless he's just a puppy, I bet he has lots of fun and gets up to mischief xx



Yeah got the chewed up slippers and make up bag to prove it haha


----------



## AJLang (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow mega side effect of my diet - have just had the best nine day's of BGs ever   probably helped because I haven't been at work but average BG on testing machine is 7.7 woweeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Northerner (Jun 9, 2011)

AJLang said:


> Wow mega side effect of my diet - have just had the best nine day's of BGs ever   probably helped because I haven't been at work but average BG on testing machine is 7.7 woweeeeeeeeeee



Terrific!


----------



## runner (Jun 9, 2011)

Brilliant - a really good bonus!


----------



## AJLang (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks Northener and Runner. Weigh two pounds more than last week BUT think my weight was artificially low last week due to poorly tummy.  The positives are that I've kept to my Weightwatchers points all week and I weigh three pounds less than I did two weeks' ago.  Think I might find the next week tougher because I have found it hard to keep to my WW points but I will persevere.....the only thing that really annoys me is having to have Lucozade for hypos but I will just have to be good and build this into my WW points


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 10, 2011)

You are doing really well AJ - just stick at it. You will get there - I know you.


----------



## runner (Jun 10, 2011)

Yes, it is tough and you're doing so well.  Just keep focussing on the long-term benefits of what you're doing.  Can anyone (DSN?) help you with insulin adjustments to prevent hypos?


----------



## AJLang (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks Runner unfortunately I've found that DSNs don't know what to do about insulin adjustments for me because I have gastroparesis which causes erratic blood sugars..They don't follow a pattern and can go too high or too low very easily, fortunately doing lots of blood tests helps me to minimise the effects of the majority of hypos but I just get annoyed when I do need Lucozade especially when I'm trying to lose weight.  But c'est la vie I'm not going to let that stop me losing my four stone


----------



## AJLang (Jun 10, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> You are doing really well AJ - just stick at it. You will get there - I know you.



Thank you Lucy for having faith in me


----------



## AJLang (Jun 14, 2011)

ooh I've been naughty.....went out for dinner last night and had three course, not hardly any carbs in the first two relatively small courses but it did take 14 hours, and three humalog jabs, to get the BGs back under control because of the haste paresis......and I did also drink three glasses of wine  Until this meal I had been brilliant with my WW points but I've just been naughty again and sat in the garden enjoying a lovely choc ice lolly whilst enjoying the sun and I'm craving more!!!! Will I get back on the wagon????????????


----------



## KateXXXXXX (Jun 14, 2011)

(WW Gold Member speaking...  )

Remember that on WW you treat, you don't sin!  No such thing as 'naughty'.  Treats are what your weekly allowance is for, and you don't have to use them at 7 a day.

I am having a bit of trouble this week: the fibro flares always makes me crave extra carbs, and keeping out of the bread bin is haaaaard!  And pain keeps me awake, so I get the late-night nibbles.  I'd nom the leg off the cat if he kept still long enough!  

I keep carrots and stuff in the fridge and gnaw on those.  Slice them up and eat them like crisps.  Strawberries are both pointless on WW and a 'free' fruit for type 1, so have a few of them about for treats.  I make red fruit salad: strawberries, raspberries, blackberries, blueberries, a few red grapes...  Zero WW propoints and low on the Type 1 scale.  And a big bowl fills you up nicely.  Dunno how fruit behaves with the HP, though.  And if it's cold, WW zero point soups are good.

Do you use WW E-Source?  I've found some excellent recipes and advice there.  

I like to treat myself with fabric and sewing stuff when I reach a goal: 10%, or whatever is worth a dress length!  Specially if I can find some nice silk or linen on the market!  I think your clothes idea is excellent.  Good luck on your downward slide!


----------



## AJLang (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Kate

Thank you for your lovely posting.  Must be a nightmare for you when the fibro flares up.  Unfortunately I think I have "sinned" because I've gone a lot over my WW points allowance for this week. I use my treat allowace for my glasses of wine each evening which I have found impossible to give up after a long day.  I would love to fill up on fruit but unfortunately the gastroparesis means low fat AND low fibre.  Two weeks' ago I had a lovely big bowl of fruit - strawberries, grapes and a banana but in the evening I was violently ill - I think partly because my tummy had been too full with the fruit - the gastroparesis means that you never know at what rate your body will digest the food and I understand that high fibre can cause immense problems.  I'm actually lucky that although I've got severe gastroparesis I'm not restricted to pureed foods only but I do have to be very careful because it also makes the BGS extremely erratic.  I absolutely love cooking but for the first time in my life I am eating  evening meals that can be quickly prepared such as fish fingers and mini pizzas - not the healthiest but they seem to help the gastroparesis more than meals I cook from scratch and it means that I keep within my points, the OH likes this kind of thing and I'm not tempted to nibble whilst I prepare the food.  I'm on the WW online version so enjoy curling up on the sofa with my Ipad as I tap in what I've eaten/what I plan to eat and the points


----------



## KateXXXXXX (Jun 14, 2011)

Are you OK with soluable fiber like potato and oats?  Or is all fiber a problem?  I don't know much about gastroparesis.  I know my IBS can kick off if I pack in too much rye or wheat for other 'hard' fiber, or too much dried fruit, red meat, wine (ESPECIALLY red!), beer, coffee, sweet stuff, anything the least bit fatty, or, when the mood takes it, just anything other than hot water!  Fresh fruits (so long as it isn't too acidic, like pineapple or citrus fruits) are usually OK...  Most foods are OK in moderation, though I tend to avoid anything 'fast food', especially that which is deep fried and smothered in chocolate!

I tried WW online, but find I do better with the meetings, so I went back to them.  My big thing at the moment is trying to get more exercise before I seize up completely and need a wheelchair!  I swim and walk where I can, when I can, and climb laddters and stuff (even in corsets!), because if I ever stopped and gave in to the fibro, I might as well order the coffin nails.

It's a pain in more ways than one if the foods that are supposed to be good for you are the ones that have you curled up on the floor in agony!  Life sure is 'interesting' at times!


----------



## AJLang (Jun 17, 2011)

OK mega confession time - I've put on one pound this week rather than losing a pound!  The good news is that after several weeks of feeling really low after the eye problems on Monday I woke up and felt much more positive than I have in a long time but still lacking in energy after having been off ill the previous week.  So I haven't done any exercise this week, hardly left the house because I've worked at home most of the week, and have relied on OH to walk Susie.  In order to check if I'm well enough yet for Susie walking I'm going to go out with both Susie and OH tomorrow and Sunday and if that works well I will walk her on my own most days next week (apart from the one day when I have to go into work).  Will also try to cut down on the wine a little.......the fact that I'm still writing about the weight loss (or gain) on here means that I haven't given up yet on trying to lose the four stone! In fact I think I will take Susie out for a ten minute "extra" walk today to get the ball rolling.........


----------



## Northerner (Jun 17, 2011)

So pleased to hear you are feeling much more upbeat Amanda  And I bet Susie is pleased too - good luck with the walks


----------



## AJLang (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks Alan it's good to be feeling back to normal


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 18, 2011)

The important thing is that you are feeling better Amanda, and today is a new day!


----------



## AJLang (Jun 24, 2011)

Really pleased that I've got back to being able to exercise.....have walked Susie for five fifty minute walks in the last week - three of them on my own.  Will know tomorrow if I've lost weight this week but diet hasn't been great got absorbed in work and studying and ended up stress eating.....but at a minimum I think I've lost the pound that I lost last week so at the most I weigh 13stone 9lbs but will do a proper weigh in on my scales tomorrow morning


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 24, 2011)

Nice to hear things are picking up for you Amanda on the exercise front. Keep taking one day at a time - every day is a new day.


----------



## AJLang (Sep 19, 2011)

I thought that it was time that I started this again in the hope that it will help me to lose the weight that I've put on since I last posted on here plus the other four stone that I need to lose!  Today has been good so far - 50 minute walk with Susie and planned out my weightwatchers points for the week - but still need to plan what I will have for the main meals - based upon what I have inthe fridge and freezer.  I've kept to my points so far for today but am currently very hungry and also feel wobbly (but not a hypo). Have asked OH to take me to the supermarket when he gets home so that I can buy some fruit as fruit is zero points with Weightwatchers


----------



## Steff (Sep 20, 2011)

Good idea starting this up again AJ well done for yesterdays excercise x


----------



## AJLang (Sep 20, 2011)

Did everything I should yesterday.  No chocolate. Limited myself to one small glass of wine which I made inton two spritzers by adding Sprite Light.  Kept to my Weightwatchers points and walked Susie for fifty minutes.  It was a good first day for getting rid of the weight I've put on


----------



## RSVP (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Aj 

Well done for yesterday. As I have already said, it isn't easy but it will be so worth it. For the new wardrobe alone  

Just an aside, and I know everyone is different, and what works for one etc... but fruit does contain calories. I don't know how the ww points system works (I did my weight loss by just watching the calories going in & exercise) but as with everything moderation is the key 

Hope today goes equally as well and that the buzz from being outside in the fresh air & feeling good helps keep you focused. 

Keep up the great work 

Sarah


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 20, 2011)

Well done AJ -keep it up!


----------



## trophywench (Sep 21, 2011)

Great!

Tip for weight-losers, or rather dress-size losers to tide you through to the bit where you can have/are willing to buy a number of new things in the size you want to stay - eBay!!!

And totally brill if you are eg the mother of the bride and are skint!


----------



## AJLang (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi Sarah, Lucy and Trophywench.  Thanks very much for your messages.  I hadn't thought about EBay for clothes, that's a really good idea.  My first clothes goal is for me to be able to button up my suit jackets so that the jackets aren't too tight.   Yesterday was a good day.  I'd been at work all day.  Usually when I get home at 630pm I start the first of three (or more) glasses of wine.  Yesterday I was really proud of myself as I had only one small glass of wine which I made into two spritzers. I also kept to my WW points and didn't give in to either the delicious hot chocolate that we have at work  or any of the food at our onsite bakery.


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 21, 2011)

Brilliant going AJ 

it won't be long before your new routine becomes a much healthier habit. Don't forget to keep praising yourself and look forwards to the next small victory rather than looking back on any little lapses.

That way you can try and keep positive and focused on your goal, rather than beating yourself up for being human.

Stick with it and keep posting up as you go.

Rob


----------



## AJLang (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you very much Rob  Yesterday was a very good day - I did everything that I should.  This morning started very well with a 50 minute Susie walk and my back was less stiff than usual so that was good.  However this afternoon wasn't so easy with very, very weird BGs that had me tempted to head for the chocolates and biscutis - but I was very good, had only what I was meant to eat for lunch and only had Lucozade to treat the hypos so I am feeling very pleased with myself.  When I first started weightwatches online I programme my weigh in for Fridays so tomorrow morning I will be standing on the scales to see if I've lost (or put on??) any weight since Monday


----------



## RSVP (Sep 22, 2011)

Well done on resisting the chocs AJ  

Sorry today hasn't been the best & from reading your other posts I can see it's been/ it is being a tuffy.

Hope that your levels come down without a hypo.

Well done again on resisting the chocs. 

It's all about small steps forward 


Take Care 


Sarah


----------



## AJLang (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks Sarah.  Well the brilliant news is that I've lost five pounds since Monday following the Weight Watchers programme.  However it has had a very strange effect on my insulin requirements. On Monday my evening levemir was 28 units (which it had been for month) but over the week I've reduced it to 20 units.  Last night I didn't have any humalog with my dinner (it was 30g carb) it was 9.5 before bed and had gone down to 4.2 this morning.  I've therefore decreased my levemir from 10 units to 8 units this morning to try and stop the awful time that I had with my BGs yesterday.


----------



## RSVP (Sep 23, 2011)

WOW That's brill  Really pleased for you, what a great weight loss 

Might the insulin differences be due to not drinking as much of an evening? The alcohol effect is a strange one?

What ever it is long may it continue and I hope the re jigging of your levemir stops a repeat of yesterday 

Take Care 


Sarah


----------



## AJLang (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you very much Sarah.  No the insulin isn't alcohol related because I have to admit that after yesterday's awful day I slipped back into having three small glasses of wine last night - but I did count them on my Weight Watchers points


----------



## RSVP (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh well it was only a thought  

As said I hope today is a lot better for you.

Sarah x


----------



## AJLang (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi Sarah thinking that it might be the alcohol was a good suggestion, thank you very much for mentioning it

Amanda x


----------



## AJLang (Sep 25, 2011)

I've now lost 7 pounds in seven days hooray Also went for Susie walk and for the first time in ages I didnt have to sit down because my back had got too stiff.  OH and I are thinking that the back stiffness may have been linked to the weight gain but now I've lost that weight


----------



## Northerner (Sep 25, 2011)

AJLang said:


> I've now lost 7 pounds in seven days hooray Also went for Susie walk and for the first time in ages I didnt have to sit down because my back had got too stiff.  OH and I are thinking that the back stiffness may have been linked to the weight gain but now I've lost that weight



Wow, that's amazing! Well done you!  Great news about the back too, I bet Susie is pleased!


----------



## Katieb (Sep 25, 2011)

Well done AJ!! Great result!Love Katiexx


----------



## RSVP (Sep 25, 2011)

Congratulations Amanda. 

Any Christmas parties planned? Think of the new outfits - not jealous MUCH LoL


Really pleased to hear about your back pain too. 
It does worry me a little the rate at which your losing the weight. I understand with everything else it's far from an easy thing to do. Maybe just something to watch. It's such a fine line - one which I sit on daily!



Take Care

Sarah x


----------



## AJLang (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you Katie, Alan and Sarah.  Susie was very pleased that she didn't have to wait for me on the walk today because she does find that boring  Sarah thank you very much for your concern about whether I'm losing weight too fast - I've been really good and made sure that I've eaten all of my Weightwatcher points each day - even when it has meant forcing myself to eat a packet of yummy cheese and onion crisps  My guess is that the weight is just coming off fast at the moment because it's also lots of water as it's the early days...........it won't be long until I'm moaning that I only losing a pound a week.  Biggest challenge will be from Saturday onwards when I start my birthday celebrations (2 nice meals and a buffet in a week).  My challenge then will be keeping off the weight that I've lost so far.  I know that I should be good when I have the birthday meals but I'm only human  Next big challenge will be going to the pub with a group of friends tomorrow - will I be good and keep to sparkling water and lime or will I be tempted to drink too much wine - I've budgeted my WW points to allow for two small glasses of wine and I will eat my dinner before going out............I'll let you know how I get on on Tuesday


----------



## AJLang (Sep 27, 2011)

I was very impressed with myself last night. I rarely go to the pub but went last night because it was a friend's leaving bash. Everyone one else ate curry and I didn't eat anything and I also kept to the two small glasses of wine which I had budgeted for with my Weightwatchers points - I'm really pleased with myself


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 27, 2011)

Only just seen this Amanda - you go girl! Well done - don't be too hard on yourself though - allow a little treat - I would probably have had a plain salad in front of me last night rather than nothing.

You are doing really  well though - great to see you back on track.


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 27, 2011)

Brilliant going. I would agree with Lucy. A little is often better than nothing.

Rob


----------



## AJLang (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks Lucy and Rob.  My weight loss has slowed down a lot this week.  I weigh one pound less than I did last Friday (a total loss of six pounds since September 19th).  Don't expect to lose weight during the next week as I'm away at the seaside for the weekend and celebrating my birthday next Tuesdsy. But I will be a good girl on the days when I'm not celebrating


----------



## RSVP (Oct 1, 2011)

Sorry a bit late but really hope you have a fantabulous Weekend & Birthday 

You can't beat fresh sea air for giving you a boost 

Take Care


Sarah x


----------



## AJLang (Oct 3, 2011)

Thank you Sarah.  We had a wonderful time.  Seaside fish and chips and, on Saturday, a lovely meal.  The sun was gorgeous when we were walking on the beach.  Looking forward to a relaxing birthday tomorrow especially as I have the daub off work

Amanda x


----------



## AJLang (Oct 6, 2011)

Have had wonderful birthday celebrations but I now weigh three pounds more than I did last Friday.  I can't believe that the weight went back on so easily.  However I have been good and kept to my Weightwatchers points yesterday and I am doing well so far today - I won't be put off by the hopefully temporary weight gain


----------



## RSVP (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm glad you had a great Birthday AJ 

Hope things are still going well for you.


Take Care 


Sarah


----------



## AJLang (Oct 15, 2011)

Have hardly been checking my Weightwatchers points since my October 4th birthday so had been avoiding standing on my scales - especially as I had previously put on three pounds after a weekend away -  I even agreed with my doctor yesterday when she suggested that I had put on a few pounds (she didn't weigh me).  Therefore had a big surprise today when I found that I am now eight pounds lighter than I was on September 19th and this is only a pound more than I weighed this time last year.


----------



## RSVP (Oct 15, 2011)

AJ that is fantastic news. I'm really really pleased for you.

Don't know what else to say except Well Done, Excellent & Brilliant  

Take Care 

Sarah x


----------



## Northerner (Oct 15, 2011)

Well done Amanda! See, you lost that without even thinking about it, what a lovely surprise!  Shame the doctor didn't comment on how you looked so much lighter, but thought you'd increased your weight!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## AJLang (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm giving myself a public slap on the wrists been stuck at home on sick leave and have started "rewarding" myself with food whilst doing absolutely no exercise.  Last night I even added butter to the vegetables  Not very impressed with myself.  Back to trying to be good today. Also hoping to have enough energy by Saturday to walk Susie and go swimming.


----------



## AJLang (May 4, 2013)

Just had a bit of nostalgia after seeing that someone had been reading this post.  As a postscript to this thread....my world went pear shaped when the fatigue that I was off ill with developed and diagnosed as Chronic Fatigue Syndrome/ME......together with the other health issues that I had led to me being pensioned off from the job I loved at 44.  The good news is that I'm now losing weight again and you can read all about it under the posting "I can do this"


----------

